# 3-way loudspeaker system with dipole Heil AMT tweeter



## JdM12 (Nov 10, 2014)

After a previous build based on vertically stacked planar magnetic speakers, I decided to make a more or less conventional three-way loudspeaker system, keeping the dipole radiation for the highs only. 
If you're interested, please follow this link:
JdM12 Audio Project


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks like a good use for a Heil tweeter!


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Beautiful build!


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

amazing DIY build


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Very cool project. Been looking at that AMT and you provided some valuable info. Thanks!


----------



## JdM12 (Nov 10, 2014)

My new setup uses a Windows PC as a FIR audio processor. Instead of a dedicated DSP, the computer does all the filtering, equalization and phase linearization.
Please follow this link:
JdM12 Audio Project 2016


----------



## rj45 (Sep 2, 2012)

Beautiful project!

How does it sound?


----------



## JdM12 (Nov 10, 2014)

This system fulfills my expectations, not just for specific strengths. Whatever the loudness, the soundstage is natural, it has a broad sweet spot with a warm balance, yet ultra-clear tone quality. Nothing's exhausting, no stridencies, no compression, no blur. It's also noticeable that the double subs are rather immune to room modes. Distinct and full-bodied voices, delicious strings, throaty saxophone, hard guitar, techno bass, dry or heavy drums, everything is played equally effortless. Lesser quality recordings remain what they are, of course, but don't become overly bad. For me, nothing is missing.


----------

